# Stopover near Exeter



## MartinoSorrento (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello, The Wife, small person and I are travelling from Notts down to Cornwall on Fri 20th July, we will hopefully set off around 3pm and want to stopover somewhere around the bottom end of the m5 or start of the A30 as SWMBO doesn't like travelling at night. Anyone know of somewhere ok to stop, we don't want to wild camp so probably looking at services, any help would be much appreciated, Martin


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Travel a little bit further up the M5 and visit Eddie VanBitz's Cornish Far Touring park at Taunton.

The site is superb - it makes CC sites look second rate IMO.

Convenient to the M5 and easy to nip into Taunton if you need anything.

http://www.cornishfarm.com/

You will not be disappointed as many of us have found - it's a pleasure to stay there.

Dave


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

And if you don,t want to travel too far off the M5 try Minnows at near Tiverton.
Literally a couple of minutes drive from the M5, very easy access and on the banks of the Grand Western Canal if you fancy a walk.
Its caravan club affiliated and can be found on their website.

I also agree with the above Cornish Farm recommendation. Stayed there lots of times, nice site. Bit more of a drive to get at. Even though it is right by the M5 you have to drive round the houses a bit to get there.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

A little further down on the A30 just before you enter Cornwall is wolfvalley http://www.wolfvalleyenterprises.co.uk/caravanSite.html
We have stayed here several times and it is less than 5 minutes off the main road.

harry


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

There are a couple of pubs near Taunton in the Brit stops guide. We stayed in one on our way down there last month just right distance coming from leic's also nice one near st Ives we used six of them in our trip easily covered the joining fee


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

The Britstops is perhaps worth joining in any case, as there are places to stop en route to lots of places.

Carol


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi we recently stayed at a cl just off juntion 22 m5 at burnham,called chestnut farm.Very basic no hook up ,but at £5 per night it was ideal for just sleeping,far away from rd so had good nights sleep.But it is grass so maybe will be too wet now.C,C exeter racecourse is a good stop over,reasonable pitch price for this time of the year.Lin.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Caravan Club site at Exeter racecourse just off the A38.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Leaving Nottingham at 1500 on a Friday you will get to Exeter area very late. The M42 around Birmingham is very busy from 1600 onwards and around Bristol from 1600 to 1900 will be a nightmare (in my frequent experience). Also it is a summer Friday and lots of people will be heading for the West Country so the stretch from below Bristol to the end of the M5 will also be slow. I would estimate arrival in the Exeter area around 2000-2100.
You may want to stop shorter.


----------



## MartinoSorrento (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, as we are in Southwell just north of Nottingham I sometimes just go straight down the A46 and pick up the M5 near Gloucester, it gets a bit slow towards the Gloucester end due to the amount of speed restrictions and roundabouts but you miss out the Birmingham traffic. However two years back I went the Birmingham route (setting off about 5pm on a Friday) and never encountered any hold ups, other times it can be snarled up on a Sunday afternoon-just the luck of the draw I guess. As for stopovers we are not members of the clubs so can't use cl's or cs's. Might have a look at the Practical Motorhome nightstops, we used the one at Elton Farm, near Cinderford last time, nice place but you have to detour down the A48 the wrong side of the River Severn and cross back over the Severn Bridge, not a bad run but if you have plenty of time but not too good when you just want to get to Cornwall and get pitched up!


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Exmouth sea front has free parking between 6pm and 9am, with longitudinal bays suitable for MHs. 

Perfectly legitimate, so not wildcamping as I understand the term.
But try to park at the clock tower end, not the lifeboat station end, to avoid the boy racers.

Easy walk to nearby pubs, restaurants and town centre.

Nige


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Martin,

Have a look at Transportcafes.co.uk

they have a download of all the truck stops around the UK.

This one is ideal for you, I have used it several times

A30 Launceston TS LP Cafe 7am 11pm daily showers>+01566782882
GPS
N50.59556 W4.47586

Or this one
A380 Haldon transport cafe
N50.63935 W3.54056

Steve


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Penquin said:


> Travel a little bit further up the M5 and visit Eddie VanBitz's Cornish Far Touring park at Taunton.
> 
> The site is superb - it makes CC sites look second rate IMO.
> 
> ...


I stayed on this campsite last weekend, us in our MH and 13 others in tents.

It was a great campsite with superb facilities.

Very good facilities, and will deff go back.


----------



## MartinoSorrento (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the transport cafes, I'm guessing it's either cheap or free to stop overnight at these-just hope I can get that far Friday night!


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Exeter services is as good as any. Regular police patrols. clean loos and coffee available.


----------

